# Hey friends!



## allhailchief (May 10, 2013)

I just stumbled upon this forum and after looking wandering around for a bit I feel that I have found a new home. My name is Jonathan Sheppard and I am a poet and writer. I am an English Major at UCLA but I am originally from Seattle, WA but I have called Los Angeles my home for the past seven years. Living in Los Angeles I have been influenced by many of the great novels by Los Angeles and SoCal writers and novels and works set in Los Angeles. I'll refrain from listing them since this is just an introduction.

I recently self-published a book of poetry that is available on Amazon.com. It is my first published work and it features an epic poem that was heavily influenced by some of the classic English poets as well "Don Quixote" and "The Divine Comedy" are also strong influences. 

My poetry is a bit dark I've been told but I've noticed that some of all of our favorite poets are much more bleak and solemn and damn near perverse, Poe, is the greatest example. I would love to meet with writers in Los Angeles to discuss each others work and literature in general.


----------



## Ariel (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## allhailchief (May 10, 2013)

Thank you! I am glad to be here.


----------



## Trilby (May 10, 2013)

Hi Jonathan, welcome aboard and congratulations on publishing your book, here's wishing you all the best with it!


----------



## Letnetik (May 11, 2013)

Hello Jonathan, I'm also pretty new to these forums. I'm also thrilled to hear about your dark poetry. I also personally prefer darker works. And you're right, some of the more morbid authors and titles are usually many people's preference.


----------



## stevetaylor67 (May 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard Jonathan. I've visited Los Angeles twice in the past and can clearly see why it would inspire you. Good luck with your writing and congratulations on getting a book out there (it's a great feeling isn't it?!)


----------



## Pinnfeathers (May 18, 2013)

Welcome! I'm new as well.


----------



## allhailchief (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. It does feel great but I don't know how to enjoy it yet. I thought releasing the book would bring about some emotional relief but it hasn't. It feels great just because I've never felt like this before. I don't know if that's a good thing or not. Anyone else have something published?


----------

